# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  Eve and Jim in P Town

## MIke R

How shocked was I when I pulled the boat in and Eve was waving to me from the dock?


very

It was great to hoist a beer with them  ...,,

----------


## katva

Fun!  But why the frowny face?? :tongue:

----------


## MIke R

What frowny face ?

----------


## MIke R

I have no clue how it got there

----------


## katva

> I have no clue how it got there



hmmmm.  I P A ? :Very Drunk:   LOL

----------


## andynap

> How shocked was I when I pulled the boat in and Eve was waving to me from the dock?
> 
> 
> very
> 
> It was great to hoist a beer with them  ...,,



I would have run away  :tongue:

----------


## MIke R

> I would have run away



We talked about your bad attitude with her :nightmare:

----------


## MIke R

Got some more surprise  sbhonliners  on deck for next weekend...

----------


## andynap

> We talked about your bad attitude with her :nightmare:



LOL

----------

